# Not a fun day...



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

I could think of ssssooooo many things that I would rather be doing right now than this...

Sucks having a 24 hr on-call job!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I can sure feel your pain!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Makes my back hurt just looking at it. Someone's gotta do it though ! LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

_Water well???_


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prolly sucks till the check comes anyhow !
I feel for you, but you have a job !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like an oil rig 220. Looking forward to seeing one of those on my farm soon ! $$$$$$$


----------



## r3v0lution (Feb 6, 2012)

Yea it was natural gas well...

This time of the year is when it sucks the worst... All the nice days that I would rather be fishin..

Oh well! It pays the bills...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks......


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I can feel ya pain man, My Dad worked 24 hour call for years in the oil field and even though I am not on 24 hour call there is a lot of days I work that are just too nice of a day to waste on oil field duties! But We Gotta make da Dough!

I have Never worked on a Drilling rig, I have been fortunate enough to work in Oil and Gas Production most of my life. I am now working in a field about 15 minutes from my Home 7&7, So Really I dont have any complaints!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, feelin' your pain about working on a nice day.... I spent a few years in the oil patch, back in the '80s.....Made way too much money (for a single guy in his 20's)... LOL It's all gone, though... I spent most of it on contraband, women & booze & just wasted the rest of it LOL.....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hear ya Scotty. If I had a dime for every beer I drank back then I'd be one rich man !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Scotty D. said:


> Yeah, feelin' your pain about working on a nice day.... I spent a few years in the oil patch, back in the '80s.....Made way too much money (for a single guy in his 20's)... LOL It's all gone, though... I spent most of it on contraband, women & booze & just wasted the rest of it LOL.....


HAHAHA !! I've done the same as I'm sure many of us have. But that's what makes us who we are now...or at least that's what I've told my wives !


----------

